# Have not shown Max and Bear in a while



## Marie5656 (Jun 10, 2019)

They turned a year old back in April.  Next week is thier gotcha day, so I gave them an early treat. Their favorite treat is taco salad from Taco Bell.  Here they are having thier fill.  Max is the brown one, Bear is the black and white. Bear is in the top corner


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> They turned a year old back in April.  Next week is thier gotcha day, so I gave them an early treat. Their favorite treat is taco salad from Taco Bell.  Here they are having thier fill.  Max is the brown one, Bear is the black and white. Bear is in the top corner
> 
> View attachment 66400
> View attachment 66399


They are very cute Marie!


----------



## Ronni (Jun 11, 2019)

They are cuties, for sure!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 11, 2019)

So sweet Marie, late happy birthdays to your little ones! :love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2019)

Happy Birthday, cuties!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2019)

Marie, thought you'd like to see this little artist.   Hope Max and Bear are doing well.

Edit to update:  didn't realize when I posted that Darius had passed away, sorry. 












https://www.boredpanda.com/trained-pet-rat-darius-paintings-amalie-markota-andersen-norway/


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 29, 2019)

They are so sweet. I love looking at all the photos.


----------



## Catlady (Sep 30, 2019)

I think that rats and mice are cute, such a shame that most people hate them and they're disease carriers (the wild ones, anyway).  I'd love to have one and maybe even a rabbit but I have cats, too many of them, and I'm getting on in years.  I don't want to leave too many 'orphans' when I go.

Happy belated birthday to Max and Bear!


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 26, 2019)

Here are some I took in the last few days.


----------



## win231 (Oct 26, 2019)

They're as cute as can be.  I've never met an animal I didn't like.  I gave my pet Boa Constrictor to the zoo when he got to 12 ft & 100 lbs because (besides his size) I hated feeding him rats & when he got that large, I would have had to feed him larger animals.
Rats & mice are blamed for anything they can't find the cause for.
When I was 4 yrs old, we were poor & lived in a ghetto apartment.  I loved it because I shared my food with the many rats that lived in the building.  I'd sit on the floor & they would crawl into my lap.  Later, people told me how "lucky" I was not to get any diseases but I'd just laugh.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 26, 2019)

Marie, I noticed you have a nice soft towel or little blanket for them.  We had Guinea pigs as pets for several years. Some lived up to their name and were really little pigs and would go wherever. A couple would go only in one area of the cage which made cleanup really easy. I was wondering what rats do? They also would squeak when I entered the room and would wait for a treat. Do rats greet you also?


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 26, 2019)

@Ruth n Jersey . What I have is fleece. Rats pee a lot. And pretty much everywhere. Which is why I have lots of fleece. I wash it often.  All of my rats tend to poo only on the bottom floor of the cage, in a back corner. 
The boys squeak at each other more than at me. They often come to the corner nearby where I am for attention. Or if they want out or treat the hover by the door.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 13, 2019)

*Another photo shoot with the boys. Max is the brown one, Bear the black and white.

*


----------



## win231 (Nov 14, 2019)

I read something interesting about rats.  (they really are fascinating animals)
A mother rat's milk is the richest of any mammal on the planet, including human.  Highest in nutrients, calcium etc.


----------

